# Why is my leopard gecko trying to get up under his paper towels?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

This is so weird...I have never seen him do this before. It looks like he is trying to dig under it or something. Is he getting ready to burmate or something? I'm kind of worried...


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> This is so weird...I have never seen him do this before. It looks like he is trying to dig under it or something. Is he getting ready to burmate or something? I'm kind of worried...


caudata.org is a great forum for amphibians and reptiles I think they will be able to help you better


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found it normal. Many of my animals, reptiles or small mammals loved to hide under anything especially their substrate if they could move it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. He never did it again. I am actually a member on theleopardgeckoforum.com lol. I swear I'm not cheating on this forum! lol!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well, maybe it is instinctual? Apparently beardies might dig or hide under something during brumation.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol! Well, maybe it is instinctual? Apparently beardies might dig or hide under something during brumation.


Yeah it may have very well just been instinctual. I think he was just being a dork, like all my other pets :roll:. Except my betta! He's just chill lol.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Could have been stressed and needed a hide, could have been digging instincts kicking in, or simply could have wanted to get to the warmest possible spot! Leopard geckos are silly!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well seeing as though he has 3 hides and was on his cool side, he was probably just trying to dig XP


----------

